# advice needed for figure 8 puffer Tetraodon biocellatus



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

I am getting a Tetraodon biocellatus in a few days and wanted a little advice as the net and books I have are divided on wether salt, fresh or brackish is best for this species, I have contacted the supplier and asked how they are keeping them with no response yet and hoped people here might give me a few tips and advice?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

They do best in slightly brackish conditions. I would go for a very low specific gravity of around 1.005-1.008


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks will do that then


----------



## HenryJordan (Jan 7, 2014)

Puffer Tetraodon are good to keep in slightly brackish conditions.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

starpiggies said:


> I am getting a Tetraodon biocellatus in a few days and wanted a little advice as the net and books I have are divided on wether salt, fresh or brackish is best for this species, I have contacted the supplier and asked how they are keeping them with no response yet and hoped people here might give me a few tips and advice?


I would keep trying the supplier so you can match conditions


----------



## TheFamousGrouse (Aug 9, 2013)

Matching the supplier is a good idea, but slightly saline conditions are best for the long-term with these puffers.


----------

